# His & Hers Shifter 69 GTO



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking for a Dual Gate/His & Hers shifter for my 69 GTO, but every time I see one advertised it's either for a 67, 68 or 70's pontiac. Does anyone know if these shifters are interchangeable with a 69?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think they were offered in 69, cause I couldn't find one either. So here is what I did, I found a dual-gate made for late 70's early 80's Camaros and Firebirds. The are alot cheaper than the GTO shifters, but the handle is bent like a 4-speed, not straight like the GTO. And it works exactly the same, and fits in the console with some spacers. Both the 67 and 68 shifter bezels, shift indicator and light will fit, but I used the 67 because it doesn't have the exposed bolts like the 68. Enjoy!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you have a factory floor shift automatic in your 69 GTO you do have a "his & hers" it's just not marked as such and does'nt have the appearance of the traditional "his & hers". If you start in low, push the shifter to the pass side and it will hit a positive detent on each manual upshift.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

'68 was the last year for the Dual gate. The automatic floor shift as Alky says in the '69 / '70 was a ratchet shifter. This is Pontiac's version of the dual gate. If you have a TH 400 you have a "his hers" shifter. 

Drop the shifter into 1 and move the shifter all the way to the R, you can slam it up into L and it will stop, then slam it into D it will stop. This acts like the Hurst. Its a cool feature.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Wha...wha...what?!? Shut the front door! I never knew my old shifter would do that, glad I still have it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Yes it will! You can put a 68 console in a 69 GTO and use a Hurst shifter. I am unsure about the wiring compatability (neutral safety s/w)


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I should have been a little more clear. I used my factory 69 console with the bezel, shift ind and light from a 67. Fit like a glove. As far as the neutral safety/ back up switch, on a 69 it is on the steering column and uses the back drive(?) linkage from the transmission. So all you have to hook up to the shifter is the cable, and it fits like it belongs there. Enjoy!


----------



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, I was unaware the 69 had that function. When I get it back to running again, I will definately give it a shot. I guess I just like the look of the Hurst shifter rather than the plain ol' Pontiac shifter.

Thanks for everyone's input,
Mike


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

70 firebirds had them also.


----------

